
Clinton’s Tech Policy Targets Young Entrepreneurs - daegloe
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/29/business/clintons-tech-policy-targets-young-entrepreneurs.html
======
therobot24
It's linked in the article, but i'll also link the summary document via the
HRC website here:

[https://www.hillaryclinton.com/briefing/factsheets/2016/06/2...](https://www.hillaryclinton.com/briefing/factsheets/2016/06/28/hillary-
clintons-initiative-on-technology-innovation-2/)

Take a second to read through some of it. At first glance it sounds good, but
there really isn't a lot of meat there (for those lawyering, there is
definitely substance but most of the release is just jargon). Here is what i
consider the real actionable items (rather than saying blanket statements that
sound good on a podium):

>> give innovators who start social enterprises or new businesses in
distressed communities the opportunity to apply for forgiveness of up to
$17,500 of their student loans after 5 years

>> would “staple” a green card to STEM masters and PhDs from accredited
institutions, and support visas that allow top entrepreneurs from abroad to
come to the U.S.

>> will grow the research and development budgets of entities like the
National Science Foundation, the Department of Energy, and DARPA

>> create a competitive grant program to give cities, regions, and states
incentives to create a “model digital community”

>> strongly supports the FCC decision under the Obama Administration to adopt
strong network neutrality rules.

Note, I only skimmed the full fact sheet, so there may be more that i missed.

